# Moonstones and Fertility



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Has anybody heard about putting a moonstone in your pants to help fertility ?  It apparently is the stone associated with Fertility and the lunar moon phase and therefore helps with menstrual cycles etc....


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmm not heard about putting it in your pants but as long as it's touching your body somehow ....I wear mine around my neck most days. 

I was told not to let anyone else touch it, and if they do, to have it cleansed again. I've had to have mine cleansed twice recently as children have made a grab for it. I guess if it's in your pants there's little chance of any strangers touching it


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha... The lady in shop told me to put it down my pants and 2 of her staff became pregnant from doing this themselves. Mine has fallen down toilet twice !!!


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one and was told to leave it in the fridge overnight in a glass of water then drink the water like you would a cordial.  I did it twice but not since.  I sleep with it next to my bed now - wondering if I should have it somewhere else!

T x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, my Dh bought me a moonstone charm for my bracelet for my b'day but I was told new jade and I carried it around in my pocket during stimm phase then gave it to my dh after ec to boost his little swimmers 

Well they told DH his swimmers were much improved and we got our BFP - my advice, anything is worth a try  

 to all x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

I'm into crystals and saw this post..

Hello

For those interested in crystals and stuff, here is a link elsewhere on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0

My friend is quite into crystals and I was in WH Smiths a few weeks ago and noticed the 'New Crystal Bible'. In the index the following are mentioned to help with fertility problems or to restore cycles of ovulation after artificial contraception:

- Amber
- Carnelian
- Coral
- Moonstone (I have this one)
- Red jasper
- Rhodochrosite (believed to be good for IVG and AI - I have this one)
- Rose Quartz
- Selenite
- Unakite
- Any crystal eggs

On reading the page dedicated to the 2 I have, there is no specific reference to fertility so I have just gone off the index references.

Where I work, there is a little alternative shop that sells lots of incense, candles, books, crystals and the like and I just popped in and they had lots of trays of small stones and I just picked up 2 - they are about the size of a Brazil Nut and cost about £7 for both.

I've not really done lots of research, but I do like the 2 I picked and as I say, I handle them quite a lot and put them on my belly while I am doing my relaxation stuff.

Hope this is useful x H


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for that hickson its very interesting.
Jules40..thats fab, congratulations x


----------



## dyellowcar (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I recently went to a Mind, Body and Spirit show with a friend who is 'into' all these things and she asked several stall holders for a stone/crystal for fertility, they all said a 'Rainbow Moonstone'. She bought me one and I have it on me most days. As Jules said, anything is worth a try.

I read around it online and in some cultures they sew the moonstone into a woman's clothing, after she is married, to enhance fertility. 

I don't think you have to wear it in your knickers, that did make me laugh about it falling into the loo!

As for cleansing, mine's been through the washing machine twice as I keep forgetting to take it out of my pocket.

Di x


----------

